# Rescue of the Miners in Chile



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I watched the first two come up last night and have been following each one of them as they come up today. The President of Chile does not appear to have left the site. He has greeted each one as they come up and hugged wives and family and comforted some. Not to start a political argument, but do you think that our President would do the same? Do you think that any former US President would have? 

I am so proud of NASA for helping out though. It seems that they have been of great help. Number 30 is on his way up. Thank you Lord for saving these mens lives.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice to see the world come to support and root for this rescue effort. We see too much negative stuff. This was a welcome relief. Anderson Cooper never had such an enjoyable assignment.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting questions, I suppose if there was enough media and criticism they would come,

Its an amazing story.

Kara


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I stayed up till 2:00 watching and have been watching today. It has been so touching and I am so glad to see good come from this incident. I think things happen for a reason and this has shown how things can turn out for good when so many people come together to help. I'm praising God tonight and feeling so happy for all the families. Can you imagine how well they will all sleep tonight.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It was a joyous time, watching the rescue. The world was focused on witnessing a miracle and there was so much positive energy out there. Watching them come up, one by one, was exhilarating yet brought tears to my eyes. My prayers go out to them. I suspect many of them will have a difficult time adjusting to life again.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I started crying when the President was comforting the crying wife. I guess she was crying tears of joy. He was so caring. I hope he got a lot of sleep afterwards.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

We tried watching the rescue last night but the only channels that carried the story in our area were the non-English speaking channels - which made us wonder.........hmmmmm...


----------

